# Married in US - Moving to Spain



## Hnhmontana (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a US citizen marrying a Spanish Citizen in the US and wanting to move to Spain after. 

I would like some help on the Ins-and-Outs of this. Here are some details:


I don't need to work in Spain. I work for a US company that allows me to work from anywhere. 
I am currently in Spain on a tourist visa which will run out at the end of March. 
I would like to return to Spain ASAP after our wedding in the US which is at the beginning of April. 
He is not trying to get US citizenship.

My questions:

Is what I'm proposing to do more difficult then I think?
Am I going to be able to return to Spain now that I'm married to a Spanish natural or is there month of paperwork I have to undergo before this can happen?
Since we are getting married regardless, would it be easier to get married in Spain before my visa runs out?

Thank you all for any information you can give! I will also continue to search the site for relevant information. 

HMT


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hnhmontana said:


> I am a US citizen marrying a Spanish Citizen in the US and wanting to move to Spain after.
> 
> I would like some help on the Ins-and-Outs of this. Here are some details:
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I see you have already asked on the thread I would have pointed you to - yes it's possible 

as your visa is about to run out you'd be better getting married in the US imo


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

She doesn't need a visa once she is married, if the law hasn't changed again. However, getting married before her visa expires, as said, could be a problem.


----------

